# My First Pompano



## CO2FL2Live&Fish (Jan 21, 2007)

Finally! After being patient all these months since moving from Colorado, i caught my first Pompano. I caught the keeper pomp (13") with clam on Kahle hook at Satellite Beach surf. Along with the pomp, i also caught a few bluefish, margate, and a sailor's choice (it was as big as the pompano). It was raining and little chilly, but it was worth it going out and fish.  
Just can't wait to get a redfish and snook from the surf. :fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Good Job. Welcome to FLA. CO2


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I have been catching bunch of pomps in last several weeks inside Navy Trident basin (Poseidon wharf). This area only allows personnel with CCAFS and NASA permanent badge. If you know someone who work for NASA, Air force and their contractors, and he or she is willing to escort you in, the you are able to fish there. This time of the year, pomps are hiding in these warm water area. Good luck!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

congrats on nailing that pomp. Thems good eating. I have still to locate even one since the end of the spring run. Nothing but whiting for me so far.


----------



## CO2FL2Live&Fish (Jan 21, 2007)

DVO, I work at Patrick and CCAFS so i can access the Trident and Poseidon Basin. Seems like everytime i get there, i miss those elusive pompanos, redfish, or snook when they are there. I get to hear from you guys catching them here.  Maybe one day i'll meet you and Cpn_Aaron over there.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Do tell..*

How was it?
Tasty??
Congratz!! Now comes the addiction unlike any fresh water attempt.....


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

CO2,

You better take some of your vacation days and go straight to Triden Basin. Yesterday, 2/4/07 pomps run like crazy. We have about 30 people on the wharf and everybody limited out in average about 30 minutes. They are inside those squares along North-south of the wharf. Good luck - Hope to see you out there. I go by nickname "DEVO" around the wharf.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

damn, I've got to get out there. Had a plan for Friday but they were closed that day. I'll fire off an email to the in-law so we can try and punish them sometime this week.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

You too CPN Aaron - Any vacation days left?. Better use them now than later because you don't know when they close or open. Good luck!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

that's how its looking for us now, grab a chance when we can. I'm kind of a slave to the father-in-law's 12hr shifts 5 days on/4 days off ULA has had him working for the past 2 months. After a 12 hr shift its understandable that he doesn't always feel up for fishing another couple hrs. However, after being denied last week, maybe it'll put some fire under us to be spontaneous and just make a mad dash for the warf when its open no matter what.


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

I am new to this whole pier thing and was wondering what types of rig's are people using to catch the pompano in the trident basin or off of any pier. Are they using the standard 2-3 drop bottom rig? Jigs?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

For Trident Basin - use speck jig. They sell these jigs in package of 2 for $0.98. For surf, use pomp rigs, 2 or 3 hooks.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

that and bright green or yellow jigs. They seem to love the bright colors on a small jig.


----------



## CO2FL2Live&Fish (Jan 21, 2007)

VICIII, Pomp tasted great when i grilled it!  
DEVO - i heard about the Pomp party yesterday. Unfortunately, i had went to Orlando to meet my cousin for lunch. I was hoping to get back early for a little more fishing but didn't get back until 6pm. Just in time for Super Bowl. However, i made it to the Trident Basin today at 5pm and there were about 20 people lined up at the pier.  i caught 3 good size pomps and some friends gave me 3 more since they already limit out. They just were having fun catching the pompanos and giving to some folks who have not reached their limit..I think i might go back tomorrow nite for some more!!! :fishing:

Dan


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

CO2FL2Live&Fish said:


> VICIII, Pomp tasted great when i grilled it!
> Dan


Once of my favorite ways is to open a bottle of white dry wine... drink a glass and clean the pomp.... have another glass and cut some butter and put pompano in a dish with wine and save butter for the grill.... finish wine in glass and head to the preheated grill... put on pompano skin side down... put on butter patties... do not flip and them put pompano on plate when done.. eat with fork right then and there and tell everyone that pompano is a lot like carp.... Eat the rest of the pompano...


----------

